# Στο Σωτήρα ωσανά, ψέλνουν ως... σαν... ααα



## zephyrous (Jul 30, 2008)

Πολύς λόγος έχει γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια για τον λεγόμενο "σανισμό", δηλαδή για την τάση να χρησιμοποιείται παντού το "σαν", ακόμη και στις περιπτώσεις που σημαίνει "με την ιδιότητα" (αντί για το ορθό "ως").
Ωστόσο, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη η διαφορά. Παραθέτω κάποια παραδείγματα από μια τρέχουσα μετάφραση:
ξεκινάει ως/σαν κλασική σύγκρουση μεταξύ κρατών
διεξάγεται ως/σαν εμφύλιος πόλεμος
τον εξέλαβε ως/σαν κατακτητικό πόλεμο
Εξελίσσεται ως/σαν αποικιακός πόλεμος χωρίς διάκριση μεταξύ μαχόμενου και άμαχου πληθυσμού

Τι λέτε;
(Στο βιβλίο που μεταφράζω, ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί το "comme" γύρω στις... 10.000 φορές σε 350 σελίδες, οπότε πρέπει να καταλήξω σε μια δόκιμη λύση επειγόντως!)


----------



## sopherina (Jul 30, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> διεξάγεται ως/σαν εμφύλιος πόλεμος



Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι..;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 30, 2008)

Ο συγγραφέας αναφέρεται στον Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και λέει ότι αποκτά χαρακτηριστικά εμφυλίου πολέμου (εδώ κολλάει το "ως"), δηλαδή μοιάζει με εμφύλιο πόλεμο (εδώ κολλάει το "σαν"). Ε, κάπου εδώ κολλάω κι εγώ!


----------



## sopherina (Jul 30, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ε, κάπου εδώ κολλάω κι εγώ!


Πορκέ; Αφού ο Πρώτος Παγκόσμιος είναι το αντικείμενο αναφοράς, ψηφίζω "σαν" δαγκωτό!


----------



## cythere (Jul 30, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, αλλά στα γαλλικά το _ως_ αντιστοιχεί στο en tant que, ενώ το _σαν_ στο comme.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 30, 2008)

Cythere, όπως ανέφερα και στην αρχή, ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί σχεδόν αποκλειστικά το comme (το en tant que εμφανίζεται μία φορά στις 10).


----------



## sopherina (Jul 30, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> ξεκινάει ως/σαν κλασική σύγκρουση μεταξύ κρατών
> διεξάγεται ως/σαν εμφύλιος πόλεμος
> τον εξέλαβε ως/σαν κατακτητικό πόλεμο
> Εξελίσσεται ως/σαν αποικιακός πόλεμος χωρίς διάκριση μεταξύ μαχόμενου και άμαχου πληθυσμού



Λοιπόν, κατά την άποψή μου:
ξεκινάει *σαν* κλασική σύγκρουση (δηλ. *όπως* κάθε κλασική σύγκρουση)
διεξάγεται *σαν* εμφύλιος (γιατί μπορεί να έχει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά αλλά δεν είναι)
τον εξέλαβε *ως* κατακτητικό πόλεμο (γιατί το εκλαμβάνω δεν μου "κολλάει" με το σαν)
Εξελίσσεται *σαν *αποικιακός πόλεμος (πάλι γιατί έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά του αλλά δεν είναι).
Έτσι νομίζω...


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 30, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Λοιπόν, κατά την άποψή μου:
> ξεκινάει *σαν* κλασική σύγκρουση (δηλ. *όπως* κάθε κλασική σύγκρουση)
> διεξάγεται *σαν* εμφύλιος (γιατί μπορεί να έχει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά αλλά δεν είναι)
> τον εξέλαβε *ως* κατακτητικό πόλεμο (γιατί το εκλαμβάνω δεν μου "κολλάει" με το σαν)
> ...



Σοφέρ, όπως τα βλέπω κι εγώ, σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις (εκτός του "εκλαμβάνω") θα χρησιμοποιούσα το "σαν".


----------



## sopherina (Jul 30, 2008)

Concordas, δηλαδή; Τέλεια! Την κάνω, γιατί έχω αρχίσει να ίπταμαι, όπως βλέπεις!  Καλό βράδυ, ate logo!!!


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2008)

_Είμαι δύο ώρες με πλαίσιο ανοιγμένο να γράψω και αλλεπάλληλα γεγονότα..._

Εκτός από την πολυσυζητημένη διαφορά (όπως στα αγγλικά as και like), ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το _ως_ είναι λόγιο και το _σαν_ (ή _σα_) της δημοτικής. Το _εκλαμβάνω_, για παρ, κάνει παρέα με το _ως_.

Εγώ είμαι απ' αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το _σαν_, και στη θέση του το _ως_ μόνο αν στο «βγάλε το ένα — βάλε το άλλο» φανεί ότι αίρεται κάποια πιθανή παρεξήγηση.

Μου άρεσε κάπου ένα παράδειγμα του Νίκου Δήμου:
Ενίοτε χρησιμοποιώ το _σαν_ αντί του _ως_. Έτσι πάει η γλώσσα. Το παράδειγμά μου: Η μάνα λέει «Σου μιλάω σαν μάνα σου». Εννοεί ότι δεν είναι; Ή θα έπρεπε να πει «Σου μιλάω ως μάνα σου»;

(Κάποια άλλη στιγμή, περισσότερα. Και άλλο νήμα για το _αντί_ — όχι αυτό που έκλεισε.)


----------

